# Hey, what is it?



## LarryTheCableGuy (Oct 16, 2009)

I saw this little critter in the yard around midnight when I let the dogs out. He was crawling along the foundation of the house in the dark, it was 38F out at the time.

This is in central Oregon, about 1/4 mile from the Deschutes River.








.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks like a Gecko of some description.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 16, 2009)

Its a salamander/newt


----------



## boda65 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thats the money you could have saved by switching to Geico.


----------



## pinemartin (Oct 16, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Endangered species alert.
> 
> 
> Larry that is the yellow spined newt famous for it's hallucinogenic properties and is not to be touched or even looked at.
> ...





Hay larry I know a guy that will give you 10 dollars for it


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 16, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> Its a salamander/newt


:agree2: There's you're answer. We have em all over the place down here, They like dark damp areas.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 16, 2009)

boda65 said:


> Thats the money you could have saved by switching to Geico.


LOL, Man i hate those stupid commercials.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Oct 16, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> Its a salamander/newt



That's what I was going to guess, but those critters make me think more "warm". We have already had some snow here, it's gone now, but I'm just sayin'...

Thanks!


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Oct 16, 2009)

boda65 said:


> Thats the money you could have saved by switching to Geico.



Excellent!!


.


----------



## SLlandscape (Oct 17, 2009)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> That's what I was going to guess, but those critters make me think more "warm". We have already had some snow here, it's gone now, but I'm just sayin'...
> 
> Thanks!



he might have been under the foundation of your house if the soil is loose enough for him to dig in. like SS said they do like dark moist places.


----------

